# You have not not connected teh power extension cable to your radeon...



## susandirs (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all. This is an interesting problem. My system was working fine for the last few months, but last night after rebooting I began getting the following error in red text upon startup:

"You have not connected the power extension cable to your Radeon 9800xt. Please read the Getting Started section of the user's manuel"

If I had recently opened up my case, I would just assume I bumped a plug loose. But I havn't. The cable is there, and seems to be plugged in firmly. The only way around the error seems to be leaving my computer off for 20 minutes or more inbetween reboots.


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

try to check the individual pin of 4 pin connector are not loose (the one connected to the radeon). find out if +12, +5, +3.3 voltage have at least 30 amperes each.


----------



## Wahliby (Jul 14, 2007)

I had the same problem. I recently updated my SoundMax drivers rebooted my computer after installation and recieved the "Power not connected to video card...." error. 

I have two possible solutions:

I moved my power y-cables around so that when they split one is connected to my hard drive and the other to my video card. The ATI website kept showing pictures on doing this but didn't emphasive this setup.
By the time I had research the last solution and turned my computer back on it had already been more then 20 min so it's possible that time is a factor, as stated by a previous member up above.


I'll edit my message if my problem persists.


Tim Wahl


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Strange... The only time I saw that error with my old 9800 was when I just plumb forgot to connect it. I can, however, vouch for a stronger PSU.


----------



## aagapud (Dec 30, 2007)

susandirs said:


> Hi all. This is an interesting problem. My system was working fine for the last few months, but last night after rebooting I began getting the following error in red text upon startup:
> 
> "You have not connected the power extension cable to your Radeon 9800xt. Please read the Getting Started section of the user's manuel"
> 
> If I had recently opened up my case, I would just assume I bumped a plug loose. But I havn't. The cable is there, and seems to be plugged in firmly. The only way around the error seems to be leaving my computer off for 20 minutes or more inbetween reboots.


Does waiting 20 minutes still work with you? I had this same exact error with my HIS ATI Radeon X1650 Pro (AGP, 512 MB), but isntead of waiting 20 minutes I remove the card after power down and then reinstall it; when I turn on the PC again the red text no longer appears and the PC and Windows start up normally again. (But I have to do this every single time I have to restart the computer, like after upgrading programs or drivers). Maybe this works only because the whole operation takes 20 minutes? But I don't get it: the consensus seems to be that the card is simply not getting enough power. But how is this solved by waiting 20 minutes?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

PSU's loose efficiency over time. It sounds like your PSU is on the threshold of failing. In addition, PSU's get hot, and as they do they become less efficient at providing the required and stable power needed for today's newer equipment. I think you will find, the 20 minute wait, is sufficient time for the PSU to cool down and thus improving (if only momentarly) its efficiency, thus the problem goes away.

A word of advice. Upgrade your PSU now, before it takes out several components and all your left with is a bad (burning) smell.

good luck


----------



## iman (Dec 31, 2007)

I have been having this problem for a couple of years , and am still having it NOW!! I doubt very much that it is the PSU. I used to be able to "fix it" by opening case and just pushing down on the cable and or video card, then would reboot and it would be ok for a while. I have no idea why this worked but it did not take 20 minutes to do it, so I doubt it was related to the 20 min wait/cool off period described above. I then thought it was due to a conflict in some of my hardware (SATA and IDE hard drives). I fixed this conflict and didn't get the "red band" informing me of the cable problem for some time. However, it's BACK! I have no idea why. Nothing has changed.
I agree that waiting for a while before rebooting fixes it for a while. Very frustrating! I am just going to build a new computer and not use ATI card!


----------



## aagapud (Dec 30, 2007)

PROBLEM SOLVED (for now) by plugging in the floppy's power connector (Berg?), and it looks like the red LED was warning me of this. So I now have it connected the way it was supposed to be (which I would have found out sooner if H.I.S. actually provided some form of MANUAL!!! They don't even have it online, only the PCI version of the card.) Since everything is working now, then I can only assume my PSU is OK. Besides, according to the card's specs (on the online shopping page), my wattage should be more than enough.

Iman, I'm assuming you already had it connected like this, and you STILL had the problem? Or is it possible your connector has bad contact?

THANKS for replying, bigfella and Iman.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as far as te wattage needed for the card it depends on what else is in the computer and the actual requirements usually work out at what it recommends for the card plus between 50 and 100% more


----------



## iman (Dec 31, 2007)

Iman, I'm assuming you already had it connected like this, and you STILL had the problem? Or is it possible your connector has bad contact?

Yes my cable is connected and working. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but that is not the problem. It may have fixed it for now but I am certain you have not seen the last of this. I am convinced it is a problem with the video card itself! I am now in the process of reinstalling Windows on my old computer (too long a story for now), and the computer is booting up and rebooting with no problems, while before this I kept getting the "video cable not connected message." I can't wait to dump this video card!

Good luck and happy new year!]


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] You have not not connected teh power extension cable to your radeon...*

I am convinced this is a power issue, but HEY, willing to be proven wrong. Can one of you with this problem please isolate the PSU issue, but borrowing a QUALITY high powered PSU and report back?


----------

